# DECAF BEAN HUNT: light to medium roast. Anywhere uk?



## Spike (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi

I joined this forum just to ask this question.

For background I currently drink artisan roast trigonometry and their decaf blend. Previously (from most recent to distant past) I have bought my coffee from dark woods, fernandez and wells, climpson and sons, square mile as well as trying in coffee shops others such as Union hand roasted, 3fe amongst others.

I drink caffeinated predominantly but love a cup of decaf. Own burr grinder, steel stovetop bialetti or aeropress.

What I'm hunting for is a light or light to medium decaf bean with citrus, fruit overtones rather than the common chocolate nut caramel medium to dark roast. Does this even exist??

Anyone? Help much appreciated!!!

Preferably Swiss water or co2 decaf.

Cheers!!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Spike said:


> Hi
> 
> I joined this forum just to ask this question.
> 
> ...


This thread may be of interest to you.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Round Hill, Square Mile, Nude, Dear Green, North Star all do decent decaf


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Even Illy do a decent one !


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Funnily enough Greg at CoffeeCompass recently told me that they are getting in some quality decaff. He said that decaff has finally come of age.

They do one dark one, which suits my tastes, but the rest are medium. Might be worth emailing him.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

jeebsy said:


> Round Hill, Square Mile, Nude, Dear Green, North Star all do decent decaf


I agree with this. I also recommend James Gourmet, Origin and Horsham.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Spazbarista said:


> Funnily enough Greg at CoffeeCompass recently told me that they are getting in some quality decaff. He said that decaff has finally come of age.
> 
> They do one dark one, which suits my tastes, but the rest are medium. Might be worth emailing him.


I tried the Ethiopia swiss water decaff last week and it was very nice


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I've been searching for exactly the same. Redemption roasters have just removed a decaf from their site that matched what you're after almost perfectly - maybe they'll get some more in later. I didn't get chance to try it.

I know what you mean though - I get the impression all decaf processes strip out that lovely acidity you can get from caf beans.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> I've been searching for exactly the same. Redemption roasters have just removed a decaf from their site that matched what you're after almost perfectly - maybe they'll get some more in later. I didn't get chance to try it.
> 
> I know what you mean though - I get the impression all decaf processes strip out that lovely acidity you can get from caf beans.


James Gourmet had an Ethiopian decaf that seemed to keep all the good stuff in


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I just got lazy and bought 4 bags of M&S House Decaf for £3.50 a bag. I just like the damn stuff. It's coarse ground already so I grind it finer in my Major, which works nicely. It's good Columbian, and not too dark. Whenever you forget to order fresh beans it's a great stand-in. Much better than Illy ground and all the other supermarket decafs, though I could make something of a case for Waitrose Peru Decaf beans.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi, this list might help









http://coffeediff.co.uk/coffee-grid-view?decaf=decaf-only&roast=|UNKNOWN|EXTRA_LIGHT|LIGHT|MEDIUM_LIGHT|MEDIUM|

It lists decaf beans of medium and ligher roast (plus beans which roast level is unclear, but you can always filter those out). Not exhaustive list by any stretch but something that might help. I'm building the resource of beings and this is what I have so far.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Just had my first cup of Rave Ethiopian Gamoji CO2 decaf. Medium roast and quite light. I'm liking it - floral notes, quite sweet and very pleasant. Nice aftertaste but doesn't linger much. Makes a change from darker roasts. Quite different from your average Columbian which is a stronger initial taste and also aftertaste. I always drink with milk personally, but this should suit those who take it black.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

les24preludes said:


> Just had my first cup of Rave Ethiopian Gamoji CO2 decaf. Medium roast and quite light. I'm liking it - floral notes, quite sweet and very pleasant...


Did you taste any of the promised notes of Apricot, Sweet Spice & Chocolate? I assume your extraction method was esspresso.


----------



## hasyldz (Aug 21, 2018)

Caravan do a very nice Guatemalan - Jalapa Collective, I wasn't sold on it previously when we used to get it ground for our cafe, but since ive been getting beans and dosing through the ek43 its actually really good, if not one of the best decafs i have tried.


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

hasyldz said:


> Caravan do a very nice Guatemalan - Jalapa Collective, I wasn't sold on it previously when we used to get it ground for our cafe, but since ive been getting beans and dosing through the ek43 its actually really good, if not one of the best decafs i have tried.


Just finished a bag of this myself. A bit darker than I thought, but is great with milk. (also on the ek43).

Andy


----------



## hasyldz (Aug 21, 2018)

Yeah i noticed and was surprised you actually got a retail bag of those! Been stalking your instagram, i do follow you


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm still going through bag after bag of Marks and Spencer House Decaf, pure Columbian - comes up a charm in my Mazzer Major. It shouldn't be this good for £3.50 but it is.

I had the Guatemalan Jalapa from James Gourmet and that was one of my favourites.


----------



## MichaelT (Mar 18, 2013)

I've had the decaf blend from rave a couple of times. Was a while back but remember it being decent, think it's a medium roast


----------

